# [SOLVED] Intel core i7 4770k overclocking



## ploooopp (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi guys, i would love to know the (as close to) exact numbers i need to overclock my i7 4770k from 3.5ghz to 4.5ghz, im using the Corsair H100I so heat should not be a problem.

Setup.

Corsair GS 800w 80 plus Bronze (PSU)
Asus z-87 pro (Motherboard)
Intel core i7 4770k (CPU)
EVGA Geforce GTX 770 (GPU)
Corsair LP 1600 mhz (RAM)
Corsair H100I (CPU Cooler)

Thank you very much for any kind of information


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Intel core i7 4770k overclocking*

How much and what configuration is the RAM?
There are 3 sticky posts at the top of this section to use as a guide.
There are no exact numbers for OC'ing and no two units will OC/perform the same regardless of their similarities. OC'ing requires patience and needs to be done in "small" increments. The end result will be little or no noticeable performance increase, except in benchmarking, with a 3.5GHz Q-Core CPU.
Your liquid cooling is no better than a good air unit and there is always a concern with leakage using liquid.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Intel core i7 4770k overclocking*

^+1 to all

The sticky at the top of the OC forum here is a good guide on overclocking the i5-2500k, which is very similar:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f273/how-to-overclock-an-i2500k-652418.html
With the exception that the Haswell chips can get a little warmer.


Also make sure there is good air flow going through your case to keep the motherboard from getting too hot (its temperatures affect the stability of the overclock as well). You may want to invest in some better case fans if you want a high, 24/7 overclock.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Intel core i7 4770k overclocking*

there are no exact numbers, just guides. Every cpu is different, even in the same exact builds you can get different results.


----------

